# giesemann aquaflora vs. ge 9325



## scubasmac (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm trying to decide on lighting for my 90 gal i'm setting up. I've read lighting discussions til i'm blue in the face:wacko: I've decided i really like the looks of the 9325 but want the efficiency of the T5's. How does the giesemann aquaflora compare to the 9325? Just speaking about how they appear to the human eye

Thanks


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

mix them


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Aquaflora is a white light with a hint of violet. They render colors much better than the GE 9325K (which really isnt 9325K - its a marketing gimmick) but still highlight the reds and blues. The Aquaflora will last much longer, so it is more cost effective. With the depth of a 90 you are better off with a T5HO bulb. AquaCave has a good price on them with a flat $4.95 shipping with a minimum of two bulbs.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I keep reading about the Geisemann "Midday" being a great bulb as well. What is the difference between that and the Geisemann "Aquaflora"? (And what is the correct spelling?!  )


----------



## scubasmac (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Newt. I've looked through the big thread on the 9325K and really like the looks of just those bulbs. I've seen just a few pics of the aquaflora but its always mixed with another bulb. If i go with T5's it will probably just be 2x54 so that i don't creep into needing CO2 at the moment. Any idea or pics of what the aquaflora looks like by themselves?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have an Aquaflora in my lighting set up. I'll take some pictures later and post them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

davemonkey said:


> I keep reading about the Geisemann "Midday" being a great bulb as well. What is the difference between that and the Geisemann "Aquaflora"? (And what is the correct spelling?!  )


Dave, I had a TEK light with Middays (sold it to Riverboa) I really didnt like the looks of my tank with the Middays. It was a yellowish blue and washed out the reds and greens. They did make my plants pearl nicely. Giesemann recommends using Aquafloras with Midday bulbs. Probably to help with the poor CCT of the Midday.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Aquaflora is reddish/pinkish, Middays bluish. I have and LOVE the combo!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My Aquaflora doesnt appear red/pink. I have it between 2 Aquarelles and it appears white with a touch of violet.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I use aquaflora and middays as well, great combo.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Aquaflora w/o flash









Aquaflora with flash


----------



## scubasmac (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks for the pics. Nice setup! I really like the looks of the aquaflora by itself


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks...............many plants are in need of pruning


----------

